# Trying to learn how to read my pedigree correctly



## lsvaldes (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello. I've recently discovered my dog's littermate online on some breeder site. (Confirmed by same parents and age) I saw that they had posted up her pedigree. Its obviously going to be the same since they are littermates. At any rate, I spent about an hour or two looking through his parents parents pedigrees (since mom and dad dont come up) on bullypedia. I saw some notable names in there. I can tell what is Razors Edge and what is Gottyline. There are other names that I can't recognize. I just wanted to be educated a little better on how to read it. I know that my dog is a Bully. He is not one of those gamier/original APBT.

Ive got links here for the second generation (grandparents) for your viewing. His parents arent in the website for some reason.

*Sire Bishop Mapp* does not have a bully pedia
*Grand Sire
Colton's Kimbo*: BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

*Grand Dam
Gotti Razor Diamond Colton:* BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

Dam 'PR' Luna Mapp does not have a bullypedia
Grand Sire
Top Knotch Kennel Havoc: BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

Grand Dam
Top Knotch Kennel Lexi: BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

Go about seven or eight generations back. Theres a drop down button that'll let you set the amount of generations on the left side over the pedigree.

Ive seen on sites that some dogs are 3x this or 5x that. Does that mean how many times, lets say, Throwin Knuckles shows up in the whole pedigree? Never understood that. If so, that would mean that Throwin Knuckles shows up about 19 times and Juan Gotty shows up about 13. After guesstimating and calculating, I figured that Buttons (my puppy) is about 50% RE, 37.5% Gotty and the rest a mix of Gaff, something unknown to me, and Remy (which is essentially part of Razors Edge)

Any positive and constructive comment

No links allowed


----------



## lsvaldes (Feb 21, 2013)

Someone helped me make his pedigree on Bullypedia. Any comments?
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

sounds like you shouldnt need any help, because what you learned in an hr, took me yrs to figure out. in an hr your already studying percentages?????? if thats the case, you got the wrong dog. you need to move up the ladder a couple rungs. you've got a pretty good jump on the rest of the newbies, i'll give you that. i promise you anyone else just starting to study a pedigree with an hr knowledge percentages hasnt even entered their mind. so your out the gate runnin, good luck on your endeavors. take care brah, YIS


----------



## lsvaldes (Feb 21, 2013)

surfer said:


> sounds like you shouldnt need any help, because what you learned in an hr, took me yrs to figure out. in an hr your already studying percentages?????? if thats the case, you got the wrong dog. you need to move up the ladder a couple rungs. you've got a pretty good jump on the rest of the newbies, i'll give you that. i promise you anyone else just starting to study a pedigree with an hr knowledge percentages hasnt even entered their mind. so your out the gate runnin, good luck on your endeavors. take care brah, YIS


I just wanted to make sure I did it correctly. I had to read the pedigrees several times and guesstimate on how much a certain line took up in the pedigree. Like, if razors edge took up half of the pedigree then it would be 50%. The calculations of percentages took about half an hour once I got the numbers. The percentages are approximations pretty much. But thanks surfer.


----------

